# NZ Armed Forces to "mesh" into amphib force



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what their plan is here. Mac, do you know any more?



> The army, navy and air force are being reconfigured into a joint amphibious task force, says Defence Minister Wayne Mapp.
> By 2020 the task force will be at the core of the New Zealand Defence Force, he told the defence industry forum in Wellington today.
> Mapp said the integrated force would change the way the defence force evolved and change the way it planned and carried out operations.
> Rather than developing independently, the army, navy and air force would mesh together.
> ...


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2011)

ANZAC?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2011)

Could be...I remember them talking about a joint rapid reaction force a few years back.


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2011)

There will plenty of room on those new boats, we're only talking about having a Company group cruising around on them at any one time, they can fit a Battalion on them.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2011)

That the boat you guys got from the UK?


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2011)

That one for starters, then the two Canberra class LHD's or HLD's or DLH's or what ever they are.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 14, 2011)

The idea is to model things on the USMC.  It was Dodsons baby in the 90s and in a way it makes sense.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2011)

Things are moving towards needing strong navies again now so yeah it does.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting.  I saw a large group of Aussies around the MEF HQ for a few weeks in December and could never quite figure out why they were there.  Guess that answers that.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 11, 2012)

You bloody Canadians need to read a map, eh.


----------



## QC (Jan 11, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------

